# Gluing Joints



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Can anyone advise if it's OK to seal surfaces that are to be glued (using sanding sealer)? I'm busy with a box which will have keyed mitred corners and wonder if it's a good idea to seal the mitred surfaces before gluing. The inner trays of the box are to be flocked and the flocking manufacturer suggests sealing the surfaces so that the flocking adhesive doesn't soak in. Does the same apply to any glued joint surface or would that weaken the joint?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you have anything in the glue joint besides glue you weaken the joint. This includes stain, sealer or finish. Glue up your box and then mask it off to apply the sealer before flocking.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Most glues will not adhere properly to sealed surfaces.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi nzgeordie

This is what I do and it works for me. 

When I make boxes/cabinets,cabinet doors,etc. I always seal the box with the stain b/4 I glue it up and sometimes I will use a bit of spray shellac on top on that, it helps keep the nasty glue marks off the projects,and the finger prints that show up right in front.  I don't put it in the joints but because I use the spray type it gets into the joints I'm sure but the glues do hold it well and it's quick because the shellac drying in about 30mins.or so and because many of the joints are in part end grain showing, the wood is open so to speak and the shellac will seal that up as well.

Here's a little tip, I use when gluing up joints I keep a spray bottle of water and vinegar (50 / 50 mix) and when the glue comes out of the joint I spray on the mix and wipe it off with a clean coth, this will remove the glue from the project and keep the glue from staining the project.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinegars
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinegars#White

Like you I got some flocking and tried a box or two and did it both ways without seal and with the seal, the paint that comes with the flock will soak in quick without using a base sealer and give the flocking a off color look in spots.
Just one more tip,,,When you tape it up go back and check all the tape edges over and over, plus Don't remove the tape for 12 hours  the paint will bleed over and it's real hard to remove it from the edges. 

Good Luck with your flocking it's FUN.

Bj 



nzgeordie said:


> Can anyone advise if it's OK to seal surfaces that are to be glued (using sanding sealer)? I'm busy with a box which will have keyed mitred corners and wonder if it's a good idea to seal the mitred surfaces before gluing. The inner trays of the box are to be flocked and the flocking manufacturer suggests sealing the surfaces so that the flocking adhesive doesn't soak in. Does the same apply to any glued joint surface or would that weaken the joint?


----------

